# SLIDE 140- RP23 tuning



## greg12 (28. Februar 2011)

wer hat den schritt bereits gewagt und die luftkammer des rp23 verkleinert um das durchrauschen durch den fw zu mindern bzw um die endprogression zu erhöhen?
gibts schon erfahrungen vom trail? was bringts tatsächlich?


----------



## slotmaschine (26. März 2012)

jau bin auch am überlegen mir dieses tuning kit zu kaufen . in englischen foren bisher heiss diskutiert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themeankitty (26. März 2012)

Ich werde diese Woche mal 4Plastikstreifen(z.B. von einer Haribodose) in den Däpfer reinlegen, soll angeblich auch ganz gut funktionieren !


----------



## kwark (26. März 2012)

Habe mittlerweile die 2. Kammer komplett voll -bringt was...


----------



## Philippster (27. März 2012)

Mahlzeit,

jo ich hatte meine Kammer auch mit Plastikstreifen voll gemacht und hat wirklich was gebracht.

Mittlerweile habe ich aber den RP23 mit der kleinsten Luftkammer....nachdem mein RP23 das schlürfen angefangen hat wurde er bei HS-Bikediscount einfach gegen einen frisch überhohlten ausgetauscht und der hatte dann die kleinere Luftkammer.

Aber das mit den Plastikstreifen merkt man schon. 

Jetzt habe ich aber für gröberes Gelände auf einen Stahlfederdämpfer gewechselt.

Gruß
Philipp


----------



## Themeankitty (30. März 2012)

SO, ich hab jetzt mal ein paar Plastikstreifen in die Kammer rein gelegt, mal schauen ob´s was bringt, aber ich bilde mir ein das der FW ab der Hälfe progressiver ist


----------



## Lilebror (31. März 2012)

Philippster schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> jo ich hatte meine Kammer auch mit Plastikstreifen voll gemacht und hat wirklich was gebracht.
> 
> ...



Was meinst du konkret mit Schlürfen? Das der beim Einfedern Geräusche macht? Muss das nochmal beobachten aber ich glaube meiner gibt da auch deutlich hörbare Geräusche von sich.


----------



## Philippster (31. März 2012)

Also so ein bisschen "schlürfen" ist ja normal.....

....aber bei mir hat sich das schon fast angehöhrt als wenn sand im Öl wäre halt ziemlich extrem und man merkte auch das er auf den ersten mm nicht mehr ordentlich gedämpft hat weil dann wohl Luft ins Öl gekommen ist.

Gruß
Philipp


----------



## Lilebror (2. April 2012)

Philippster schrieb:


> Also so ein bisschen "schlürfen" ist ja normal.....
> 
> ....aber bei mir hat sich das schon fast angehöhrt als wenn sand im Öl wäre halt ziemlich extrem und man merkte auch das er auf den ersten mm nicht mehr ordentlich gedämpft hat weil dann wohl Luft ins Öl gekommen ist.
> 
> ...



ok, dann muss ich das nochmal genau beobachten. Danke !

Gruß

Lilebror


----------



## FFreak (5. April 2012)

Philippster schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Philipp



Was für einen Stahlfederdämpfer hast du montiert?
Hat jemand schnell greifbar die Maße des Dämpfers vom 2011er AM?


----------



## greg12 (5. April 2012)

190*50,8 fox rp!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FFreak (5. April 2012)

greg12 schrieb:


> 190*50,8 fox rp!



Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort!


----------



## Philippster (5. April 2012)

Morgen,

Also ich habe jetzt einen Kind shock ks 508.leider passen nicht alle Dämpfer mit  Ausgleichsbehälter da dieser am unterrohr anschlagen kann.

Gruß
Philipp


----------



## CrossX (5. April 2012)

Wie genau funktioniert das mit den Plastikstreifen? Hat da mal einer Bilder von gemacht?


----------



## Themeankitty (5. April 2012)

Hier sieht man Bilder: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=336003


----------



## CrossX (5. April 2012)

Vielen Dank, werde ich mal probieren. Aber erstmal muss ich jetzt heute Abend ne Riesenpackung Harribo essen um Bastelmaterial zu haben


----------



## siebenacht (5. April 2012)

greg12 schrieb:


> 190*50,8 fox rp!



Sicher???

Ist da nicht ein Fox-Dämpfer mit diesen Maßen verbaut: 200 mm x 50,8 mm ??
Zumindest gibt es welche mit 200er Dämpfer:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8485442&postcount=7
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7333701&postcount=1799
Gibt es Slides AM´s mit unterschiedlichen Dämpferlängen?

Gruß 78


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greg12 (5. April 2012)

ganz sicher, da selber gemessen! 190*50,8 beim slide 140.
das slide ed hat einen 200*57 dämpfer.
200*50,8 kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, müsste ein sondereinbau sein.


----------



## Themeankitty (10. April 2012)

Auf dem Fox Dämpfer im Slide AM steht 200 drauf !


----------



## kwark (10. April 2012)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Auf dem Fox Dämpfer im Slide AM steht 200 drauf !



Das ist der Tune..


----------



## lovac (28. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe noch 2 unbenutzte Spacer zu verkaufen: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articles/my


----------



## tillibebek (28. Dezember 2012)

Was meint ihr eigentlich mit progressiver?


----------



## lovac (29. Dezember 2012)

Ein progressiver Dämpfer reagiert anfangs sehr sensibel, wird aber immer härter, je tiefer er eintaucht. Vorteil: Die progressive Federung spricht sensibel an und bietet einen guten Durchschlagschutz.


----------



## tillibebek (30. Dezember 2012)

lovac schrieb:


> Ein progressiver Dämpfer reagiert anfangs sehr sensibel, wird aber immer härter, je tiefer er eintaucht. Vorteil: Die progressive Federung spricht sensibel an und bietet einen guten Durchschlagschutz.



Hey, danke für die Erklärung. So watt will ich auch


----------



## duc-mo (30. Dezember 2012)

Hier kann man schön sehen, wie sich die Kennlinie verändert, wenn man das Koppelvolumen verkleinert. Ist zwar für nen 301er Dämpfer, aber die Veränderungen sind vermutlich auch auf andere Dämpfer übertragbar...

Ich hab mit CD Spindel verkleinert und finds jetzt ziemlich ideal!


----------

